# Driving to Colorado Solo, have 7-10 days, where should I go?



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

Budgetwise I don't want to spend more than $150 a night for a hotel, and would rather go to a cool place. Never had the freedom to go anywhere in Colorado. I was leaning, Aspen, Snowmass, Vail or Telluride? I will have a car so I can stay anywhere technically.

Any suggestions? Thank you for all responses in advance.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How old are you. What kinda partying you looking for? Where you coming from


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Draw a 100 mile or so circle around Denver. Pick somewhere outside of that for lesser crowds on the weekend.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

I am late 30s, but still like to go out and party, so I would like a place with nightlife. I snowboard but don't use the parks, just cruising. I have been to Vail, Beaver Creek and SnowMass before, never been anywhere else. What would be the next 1-2 choices? Don't know how to choose except for Googling "top Colorado Resorts" I figured you guys would have better suggestions. Coming from Kansas City.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Steamboat seems like a good candidate.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

Will snow tires be needed on a toyota camry?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Subaru is mandatory.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Steamboat seems like a good candidate.


thats what I'd choose. Steamboat seems to get nuked all the time. That or Wolf Creek, but only if its firing down there.



thefork said:


> Will snow tires be needed on a toyota camry?


it is a very very very good idea.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Put snow tires on. The cluster fuck on I70 at Morrison hill yesterday was from morons not having the right tires and spinning out. I just have a fwd but have studded snow tires. No issues at all unless the snow gets deep enough to high center me. That is why I keep a snow shovel in the trunk.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Steamboat btw, is a good choice right now. They seem to be in the bullseye.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

I have access to an Acura RL that is AWD but w all season tires. I will take that instead buying new tires really isn't an option for me. AWD w all seasons should get the job done, dont u guys think?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thefork said:


> I have access to an Acura RL that is AWD but w all season tires. I will take that instead buying new tires really isn't an option for me. AWD w all seasons should get the job done, dont u guys think?


yea, just drive fast, take chances :thumbsup:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

AWD will get you around a lot better than front wheel drive. I've always hated front wheel drive, it's fn scary when the front end loses grip. If you had to take the car you could grab some chains, don't know if you have time or money for that though. The AWD sounds like your best bet, even though all season tires suck it should do ok.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As long as the tires are decent. You are going to drift more than with snow tires. Don't take corners too fast. Get some chains just in case and throw a snow shovel in there to dig your ass out if you get stuck. A small bag of kitty litter can help too. Think more of your car getting buried from snowfall then from sliding off the road.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Think more of your car getting buried from snowfall then from sliding off the road.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this scenario but to be fair it's extremely unlikely. The biggest pow day I can remember at Steamboat was the 27" day during that bad snow year a couple of years ago. 

Nothing wrong with hoping you'll get lucky. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

thefork said:


> Budgetwise I don't want to spend more than $150 a night for a hotel, and would rather go to a cool place. Never had the freedom to go anywhere in Colorado. I was leaning, Aspen, Snowmass, Vail or Telluride? I will have a car so I can stay anywhere technically.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thank you for all responses in advance.


Steamboat is a good option. I'm a big fan of Aspen for the mountains + Town combo. It is pricey, but very much worth the effort. 

Just out of curiosity, where are you driving into CO from?


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Steamboat btw, is a good choice right now. They seem to be in the bullseye.


I am coming from Missouri. I have been to the town of Aspen but only boarded at Snowmass. I looked at Aspen but each room costs 250 unless u want to have a hotel 20 miles away. The snow mass lodge is 175 but if I go to Aspeni would like to stay in Aspen and it looks like I need 250+ for that


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

thefork said:


> Will snow tires be needed on a toyota camry?


yes on the snow tires. 

and you may need to pack a set of chains also. You'll have to read up about it on Colorado's DOT website.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Steamboat should do you well. check into craigslist for short-term stays. That did me well the past two years. Figure on 3-500/week. post an honest description about yourself in the looking for housing section. I got some decent options that route. Consider living closer to town. I was on the outskirts and wished I had lived in-town closer to the rif-raff. the 2 mile drive was not worth the potential DUI.

Always good to have the set of chains in the car!!! A very worthwhile 50$ insurance policy.....even regardless of 4wd or awd.

While at steamboad you can always stroll down to Copper or Vail. only a 2 hour drive


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

I will check out Craigs List and Air BNB too.....

I just bought AutoSocks for my car, a few friends in Europe swear by them and they seem to be a legal alternative in some Euro countries when tires are required.

I will let you guys know how the AutoSocks work out for me. 

Was surprised no one suggested Breck and it was all Steamboat...good enough for me.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't hear too many good things about Autosocks.

for the same money, you could have gotten a set of chains that are easy to install, such as Thule CB-12

Buy Tires Online and Read Reviews and Ratings - Vulcan Tire Sales - Tires, TPMS, and More... Falken - Yokohama - Pirelli - Kumho - Goodyear - Nexen - RV Tires, Tire Reviews and more...


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I don't hear too many good things about Autosocks.
> 
> for the same money, you could have gotten a set of chains that are easy to install, such as Thule CB-12
> 
> Buy Tires Online and Read Reviews and Ratings - Vulcan Tire Sales - Tires, TPMS, and More... Falken - Yokohama - Pirelli - Kumho - Goodyear - Nexen - RV Tires, Tire Reviews and more...


The Acura RL has very little clearance between the tires and the wheel well, so chains may be a risky proposition for not damaging my car. The autosock seems great, you just shouldn't drive them on pavement, they are made for snow and ice and I will treat them as single use practically. If I thought chains wouldn't screw my car up I for sure would have bought them. The only Thules that fit an Acura RL are $439.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

thefork said:


> The Acura RL has very little clearance between the tires and the wheel well, so chains may be a risky proposition for not damaging my car.


The RL also doesn't have folding-down rear seats.....that is an issue for me and traveling with boards.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> The RL also doesn't have folding-down rear seats.....that is an issue for me and traveling with boards.


I agree completely. I was pretty pissed off when I found out none of the seats fold down and I can fit one board across the backseat diagonally.

I found some GREAT deals on airbnb for Aspen...So I will see who gets more snow in the next few weeks Aspen or Steamboat. Too bad Aspen/Snowmass have no legal dispensaries open...LOL


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would think there are some dispensaries in the Roaring Fork Valley. Should be convenient enough if you go there.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

thefork said:


> The Acura RL has very little clearance between the tires and the wheel well, so chains may be a risky proposition for not damaging my car. The autosock seems great, you just shouldn't drive them on pavement, they are made for snow and ice and I will treat them as single use practically. If I thought chains wouldn't screw my car up I for sure would have bought them. The only Thules that fit an Acura RL are $439.


Used chains on a Ford Taurus and due to the very small clearance ended up shaving a sensor. Cost me $150 to replace both sides (parts only, my buddy installed them free).


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I would think there are some dispensaries in the Roaring Fork Valley. Should be convenient enough if you go there.


You would think, but I researched it today and they might have one up by late February but as of Jan 6..None.

Legal pot sales: Aspen fiddles while Denver burns | AspenTimes.com

It is unreal that Aspen and the Roaring Fork Valley has no legal dispensaries.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I assume you are coming from the east so I70 is probably your route. Idaho Springs, Dumont, and Empire all have pot shops that are open and selling. You can only buy a quarter since you are not a resident but hey it is a decent fix too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw: get your herb at one of the shops in denver, the shops in dumont and idaho springs suck.

summit probably has decent herbs too, its just that clear creek county is much more known for its crystal.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

What about Breckenridge? They have snow and isnt the nightlife better?

I like challenging blues to cruise on


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I got to think that just because meth is popular in Clear Creek has little to do with the quality of pot at those shops. I haven't been in any of them, so no personal experience. Road side convenience, yes. As to quality of what they carry, no comment. 

Breck has gotten good snow. It is part of the Front Range shit show. You can expect a lot more people there. Still, you should have a good time and yes there is a decent party scene there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you were a more frequent poster I'd offer you a cheap place to stay walking Distance to the lifts with covered parking. You should post more often. Lol.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I got to think that just because meth is popular in Clear Creek has little to do with the quality of pot at those shops. I haven't been in any of them, so no personal experience. Road side convenience, yes. As to quality of what they carry, no comment.
> 
> Breck has gotten good snow. It is part of the Front Range shit show. You can expect a lot more people there. Still, you should have a good time and yes there is a decent party scene there.


I was sorta kidding, I doubt there is a correlation, just 2 truths: meth alley and shitty pot. CC is sorta ghetto-mountain.

I stopped in the 2 shops in dumont last month and their product was dogshit.

A couple of friends didn't like Kine Mine, never been.


----------

